# Goats Eating Barn



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

My goats keep eating the wood and paint on my barn! Can I use the horse ChewStop or hot sauce on it?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv used something like chewstop. Not sure what it was called on the hay bags when the goats were eating them I that should be fine


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Sriracha sauce works great.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

okay thank you!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I use chew stop or bitter apple. I tried jalapeno juice and hot sauce but they developed a liking for them. sigh.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Do they have mineral out? I noticed my goats were eating the paint off boards and sheds and, when I started investigating, I discovered they were out of mineral. I replaced it and they stopped.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

GoatCrazy has the just of it. Get a good loose mineral salt (dont add more salt to it). Make sure its got good levels of things like copper and selenium. Do not use a sheep mix. Sheep cant have copper so you will be lacking in that. Dont use blocks. Goats need higher levels of most minerals and end up grinding their teeth down. Most vets can give you a prescription for a good mix that a locale mill can fill for you. Dont bother going to a pet vet, they dont have the slightest clue. As for the chewing, I have never found anything that will keep a goat from chewing on something if its determined to do so. About the only suggestion I have is to put something else out they they will enjoy chewing on more  Cars and trucks are a favorite! Though not suggested


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I have free choice minerals out by manna they are specifically for goats. Could it be possible that they are getting a "high" from it like horses?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I wouldnt think so. We too have a great loose mineral mix out all the time and the goats still chew on things. Mainly anything that is made from OSB as it flakes nicely and is easy to destroy  If they have toys to jump and play on, you might try to change em up so they look different. Goats get board easy so every few weeks if you change up their toys, they seem to think its a whole new wonderful world and become distracted.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I might try that


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fill a milk jug plastic with rocks and hang it up with top on and taped (so they don't dump them out) 
Then hang it up... Easy toy!


----------

